# sharing a find (cute fabric)



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

thought i'd share this find with you: http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-MILLER-HEDG ... 483b099e86

not great for lining 'cause the waste will be hard to spot, but could be lovely for bags and such.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

That is so cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

Alot of people sell hedgehog themed fabric on Etsy in various measurements.
http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_query=hedgehog+fabric&search_type=all

Searching by 'vintage fabric' or 'japanese fabric' pulls up some cute stuff as well.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

so cute! I'll keep these in mind


----------

